# Sigma owners



## RugerNut (Oct 9, 2011)

How many Sigma owners out there? I bought a SW40VE in March of this year for $299 plus tax.I have well over 1200 rounds thru it. If you don't like a revolver style trigger this gun is not for you.My trigger has a "gritty" feeling but S&W said they will take care of that.Other then that,I like it very much and will never get rid of it. :smt1099


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

that was my first simi auto. trigger kinda sucks, but other than that and (for me)not the greatest accuracy, not a bad gun at all. mine never jammed (trust me, i tried to make it. they are pretty good guns. deffinitly not a sig, fairly close to a glock, and leaps and bounds better than a hi-point.


----------



## Undertow (Oct 11, 2011)

I traded my Ruger P90 .45 cal for a brand new SW40VE, flipped that and bought the S&W BG380. Already had a Glock 23 which is a much better .40 cal in my opinion.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

If you like it and it works congrats.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had two .40 and 9mm used them in handgun courses and home protection...totally reliable, found over time I just don't like striker fired weapons and sold them and my Glock 23.....went Sig and HK never looked back....


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I got no complaints about my 9VE. It goes bang everytime. I polished the moving parts on the trigger and it is just as smooth and no more heavier than any of my DA revolvers.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

For the money, they have got to be in the "best buy" catagory as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Bear2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I love my 9 VE. It is very close to my bed. I carry my 642.


----------



## legallyarmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Not many, go glock


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a sigma when they first came out in the 1990's and it was an alloy piece of crap. It did shoot however and accuracy was awful. I can't speak for newer sigma's. Since that first experience with one I haven't bought s&w since. I stick with sig and glock. I hope your new one is much better.


----------



## franco45 (Feb 2, 2011)

I had a 9mm Sigma for awhile. I had no problems with it. My nephew liked the gun so I gave him a great deal on it. I bought it used and between us we have probably put 2000 rounds downrange. I have thought about getting another one but I always find something else I like want more.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I've had my sigma 40VE for a little over 2 years now, It is very reliable although it doesn't get shot much I am keeping it at this point.


----------



## RugerNut (Oct 9, 2011)

I now have over 2500 rounds thru my 40VE.The trigger just keeps getting better.It's funny to see a $300 gun shoot anything you feed it while at the same time seeing Glocks around you having FTF and FTE problems! :anim_lol:


----------



## plinker56 (Jan 29, 2010)

Have had my 40ve allied forces for a couple years now. Accurate and reliable. Probably run 500 rnds through it w/o a misfire or jam. Would like a little lighter trigger but seems to be getting better the more I shoot it. Very affordable gun.


----------



## magforce (Jan 2, 2012)

just got a 40ve for christmas just shot it yesterday for the first time it is used lucky to get 3-5 shots off before it jams.


----------



## BearTaylor (Jan 27, 2012)

A good friend of mine bought the 9mm a few years ago but so far he hasn't shot one round through it. It would drive me crazy to keep a firearm around and have no idea how it functions. I've offered to test it with his ammo since I don't own any nines but so far no go.:smt033

:numbchuck: I hope it works okay when the zombies come a knockin' at the door.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

RugerNut said:


> I now have over 2500 rounds thru my 40VE.The trigger just keeps getting better.It's funny to see a $300 gun shoot anything you feed it while at the same time seeing Glocks around you having FTF and FTE problems! :anim_lol:


I have a lot experiance with hand guns. I have seen an exponential amount of Sigmas experiance problems compared to Glocks. There are many many time more Glocks in the system and I am willing to bet there are many many more problems with Sigmas. Are there some good one. If people aren't lying I guess there are. Do I think it is funny to see a gun have problems no matter the cost or what brand it carries.....no its not funny.

Is it cool that there is a 300 dollar hand gun that people can own and shoot, yeah it is. Because it works and gets better and is cheap, does that make it a good hand gun or a working hand gun, it all depends I guess.

I would pay 550 for a Glock before I would pay 300 for a Sigma. I am not a Glock fan persee but I do know and appreciate quality, and I know and aprreciate what makes inexpensive ....inexpensive. I am motivated by quality and unimpressed by lack of cost. I am not one to throw money away to own a brand name on the other hand too me it is throwing money away to own a lesser product simply to meet a lower price point.

RCG


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

My father in law bought one and hated the 8+ pound trigger so i did some research and found its an easy fix. now he loves it and we go to the range together all the time. I personally like Glock better but for the money the sigma is a great gun.


----------



## KENYEEZY (Jan 26, 2012)

i bought my 40ve based off of price. and the more i shoot it the more i love it. you will start feeling the trigger pull get easier after about 250 rounds. i recommend getting dummy rounds and dry fire it, also spend some time loading in the clip to get springs broke in. i will never sell my 40ve, i have put about 1200 rounds threw it without a single jam. the trigger isnt bad considering there isnt much of a safety. it will only shoot when i want it too, minimal change of accidental fire! :mrgreen:


----------



## ubaldorobles (Jan 16, 2012)

I've owned 2 sigma 9's. great guns for the money! when shopping for a sigma, always look to see if S&W has any kind of promotion, rebates, free mags or such. I got 2 free mags with one of the sigmas I purchased.:smt1099


----------



## Tgodwin6890 (Jan 13, 2012)

Bought my 40VE this past weekend. Put 400 rounds through it. Not one single jam or misfeed. 


As for the heavy trigger. You can mod it just look for tutorials on YouTube. Takes it from about 8 pounds down to about 3. I'm in love with it now. And If you don't feel comfortable modding it yourself or if you don't have much experience just take it to a local gunsmith. I had no experience modding handguns but somehow I pulled it off.


----------



## thekobk (Feb 14, 2008)

if you do mod the trigger and it wont reset after about 5 pulls you put the block in backwards. :smt083


----------



## KENYEEZY (Jan 26, 2012)

I shot the sigma 9 this weekend and my 40ve the 9 seemed to have a better pull than the 40 but I think its fine


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

Just shot a buddy's 40VE today, and it seems fairly reliable. At least, it didn't FTF or FTE. Never had a jam. However, my big hand wrapped around that skinny grip, then trying to pull the trigger 6 ft. back... made for an uncomfortable gun after a few dozen rounds. It didn't seem to be as accurate as my XD40 SC, which was strange, considering the barrel length difference.


----------



## MiltonJohn (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought my first handgun yesterday a Sigma 9. I hope the weather is good this weekend to get out and do some shooting. Any advise on starting off would be appreciated.


----------



## 7shooter24 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a 9mm and a 40cal sigma.
Have been shooting them for over two years. The triggers have smoothed out and both are as accurate as I shoot.
I think a 4 inch group at 20 feet will get the job done.


----------



## jshmnz22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just bought my sw40ve on 3/7/2012 for $220 plus tax. Very nice gun people dont like the trigger but I cant complain . Ive only put 400 rounds through it but im very happy with its accuracy up to about 50yds(more than that to me is a waste). I would definitely suggest it to anybody.


----------



## jshmnz22 (Mar 9, 2012)

does anyone know of any aftermarket parts for the SW40VE?


----------



## MAWGAC (Mar 14, 2012)

I've had my 9VE for nearly 5 years now with nearly 1000 rounds through it. I've never experienced a single issue with it. One interesting side note is that after getting used to the heavier trigger, it is easier for me to shoot every _other_ pistol accurately.

Obviously you can get a better pistol for more money, but I have yet to regret this purchase.


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought a sw40ve last year. I could not stand the trigger. I did the trigger mod to it and got the trigger pull down to 5 lbs. I then polished the heck out of the sear assembly and trigger bar. Now it is as smooth as glass. I have fired about 23K rounds thru it and have never had I problem with it at all. Its a graet gun and for the money ya cant beat it as long as you do the trigger job. Apex Tactical is producing a trigger for it and it should be out within the next couple of months.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I had my Sigma 9 a month and already put 500 rounds through without a single issue. What a sweet gun and I got the Sigma 40 on order at my local range. I know the trigger's hard but I removed the torsion spring (pigtail) and the trigger's lot better and improved the accuracy. It's going back to SW for the replacement spring because I lost it. I learned that there may be a legal issue about trigger mods when it comes to SD. I don't want to take that chance.

When I get the 40 I'm just gonna have to get used to the trigger. By the way SW fixed it where you can't do trigger mods on Sigmas anymore.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

MAWGAC said:


> Obviously you can get a better pistol for more money, but I have yet to regret this purchase.


That pretty well sums up my feelings about my 9mm Sigma. I've got other pistols I paid more for but I'm very happy with my Sigma and have never regretted purchasing it. It's the one that travels with me wherever I go.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I got one in 40 cal and it has been a champ. I shot 247-250 at my CCW quals.


----------



## Masteraceman (Aug 25, 2012)

*The things you find when youre not even looking: Sigmas FREE*



RugerNut said:


> How many Sigma owners out there? I bought a SW40VE in March of this year for $299 plus tax.I have well over 1200 rounds thru it. If you don't like a revolver style trigger this gun is not for you.My trigger has a "gritty" feeling but S&W said they will take care of that.Other then that,I like it very much and will never get rid of it. :smt1099


Someone left a holstered Sigma 40 in the road not 50 yards from my home, some bus driver was waiting on the cops to get it, i checked it to be sure it wasnt loaded, but the devil said: take it!!! I didnt but it sure was tempting lol, i racked the slide to make sure it was empty and the clip wasnt in it, but the clip in the pouch on the holster was loaded fully with some mean looking JHPs, i then pointed the gun at ground and pulled trigger to decock it, didnt see a decocker on it, it was empty so it was ok. Then put it down and left it with the bus driver watching it, I had an errand and church to go to. Nice gun, it obviously had a trigger job done on it sometime in the past. I wouldnt mind one myself.


----------

